# Victory vap arrow review.



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

I recieved the VAP arrow from victory archery. The looks of these things are great. The insert tolerances are great and fit the arrow perfect. The flight of these shafts are above average. I shot at distances 70, 80, 90 and 100 yards and my groups where tighter than ever. Here is a real big flaw of these arrrows. The inserts are very very weak. I bent 3 of them in a week. I shoot at haybails and a morell bag target so these inserts should not be bending. These inserts are alot of money, and if they bend that easy then i just cant carry them in my store. I think victory has a great arrow but they need to figure out the insert problem.


----------

